# Itaste Vv V3.0



## RoSsIkId (3/5/14)

Good morning guys.

Does anybody have stock of this kit in Gauteng. Otherwise anywhere in the country then.

Really intrested in buyin one


----------



## Silver (4/5/14)

Try eciggies or vapourmountain


----------

